# Just how difficult is...



## trojan-rabbit

The first movement of Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor? Compare it to, perhaps, Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G minor, op.23. I know, the lengths are totally different, but...  

I'm thinking about playing it with my town's little 'orchestra'  


And does anyone know where I could find the music, unedited and original?

Thanks


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

It's hard. Are you planning to play the whole concerto?

Regarding the possibility of acquiring it, you can always exchange a printed score for a certain amount of money.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

well yes, major concertos _do_ tend to be hard.... [hehe]

I've seen some copies of Rachmaninoff's concertos for two pianos, with piano one playing the original score, and piano 2 being 'orchestra accompaniment'.

Perhaps I could find one of the Concerto....

I'm a being terribly naive by comparing these two 

Thanks

EDIT: Sorry, I'm intending on playing just the first movement.


----------



## Air

Just to put it in perspective, I actually think the Grieg concerto is one of the easiest of the bunch. A great choice, definitely, but certainly not comparable in difficulty to the Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, or even Mozart and Beethoven concerti. (The Mozart Concerti are actually VERY hard to *play*.)


----------

